# Insert Plate size and 11.5" handle spread; how to prevent problems



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

This is a question about the distance across the router from handle to handle and sizing of a table insert plate (and the hole in the router table top). There is a question at the end, I promise.

I've been considering the purchase of a smaller router table (to save space) to use with my Freud 2200E router. The candidates for the category are the Oak Park table top, the Bench Dog ProTop Contractor and the Kreg Precision Benchtop table.

I can't use the actual Oak Park table as the the space underneath the top that holds the router is not tall enough (the Freud router is 14.5-to-15" tall, depending on how much you squish the top-exit electric cord and the space in the Oak Park cabinet under the table is 13 7/8"). I would have to purchase the Oak Park "make your own table" kit and then construct my own cabinet. Theoretically not a problem.

The Bench Dog Contractor table does have enough space underneath to fit the router (barely) as does the the Kreg Benchtop.

In my research yesterday trying to determine the pros and cons of each table, I was reading some instructions on how to mount your router to an insert plate, talking about making sure you oriented the router so that you would have the best access to its controls and ensuring that the handles would fit through the hole in the table top when installing/removing the router.

It suddenly occurred to me that with the small-table limitations I've been finding with the tall size of the Freud router, perhaps there might also be issues with the handle spread width -- I went down to the basement and measured the handle spread on the Freud and it is just shy of 11.5 ".

Going back to the specs of the three tables mentioned above, I see that the Oak Park insert plate is 11"x11", the Bench Dog plate is 8.25"x11.75" and the Kreg plate is 9.25"x11.75".

So it looks like the router might just fit into the Bench Dog and Kreg table holes (depending on whatever is just under the insert plate sticking out to hold it in place) and with some twisting as the router is inserted, there's a possibility the router will fit into the hole of the Oak Park table. 

[As an aside, Oak Park supplies a plate pre-drilled for the Freud 2000E, an older model that appears quite similar to the current 2200E and the baseplate holes are the same as that on the 2200E, so one might assume that the handle width might be the same also and therefore might be a "known-to-work" fit; but to make this assumption one has to assume that both routers are the same size and my 2200E *clearly* won't fit in the complete Oak Park Table Package (15" height of router and and 13 7/8" space inside table), yet Oak Park clearly sells the table with a Freud 2000E plate. So either the 2000E router is shorter than the 2200E or people who purchased the Oak Park table expecting their Freud 2000E routers to fit inside the table were quite surprised when it didn't.]

Yes, there is still a question here. 

I'm wondering if all this fine parsing of known and unknown facts is limited by my lack of experience; i.e. even if my Freud 2200E router fits into any of these tables, will it be so tight that I'll regret it.

Perhaps I should go back to one of the early candidates and purchase the Rockler "large plate" table and fence and just get the folding legs option so I'll be able to store it easier. No cabinet so router height won't be an issue and the plate is 9"x13" so handle width shouldn't be a problem either. Lots of things I like about the Oak Park, Bench Dog and Kreg tables, but if being paired up with the Freud router is going to be trouble, I'ld rather know now rather than later.

Advice general and specific welcome.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

A couple of thoughts:

You can easily remove the handles for table use if you like.

With a rectangular opening of about 11" you can typically lift enough to get the plate above the table, then rotate so the handles are diagonal to the opening and it will lift right out. Another option is to mount the router so the handles are diagonal to the plate.

Just to confirm for you, the mounting for the FT2000E is the same as for the FT2200E.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ladd

A top is a top and a case is just a case (Box) 
Most plates are outside dimensions so to say the Rockler may work but it will be tight drop in fit because of the lip to to hold the plate...so to say some of the lips are 1/2" wide and some are 3/4" wide the bigger the plate the biggger the lip to hold them..

So to say you may need to turn the Freud router on a angle to get it to drop in the top..

Sommerfeldtools is the only one I know about that has a BIG drop in plate 11 1/2" x 15" ,, I have my Freud mounted to it and it works great...

see below

The pictures below the 1st. one shows the Freud mounted and the 2nd picture shows the PC type router mounted in place..
Not all bolt patterns are the same as you know,but it's duck soup to mount all routers to the plate...

NOTE the list price of 850.oo dollars but you can get it for 300.oo dollars,close out sale price ,because sommerfeld as an new one out for 500.oo dollars..
I should note,,,if I had 300.00 bucks just laying around I would buy one more just to have it, it's that good ,,,when I got my top they didn't have anymore of the fences (sold out / (sommerfeldtools.com) so I just got the top..but I didn't know about the stock at Amazon .. BUT then I just may order one more  great top and fence...I just need to kick it around a bit...

Note the price for the fence,,250.oo just for that item... 

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-999-500-0...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1196908308&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_h...eld-keywords=Industrio+Router+Table&x=11&y=19


==============


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Ladd. Another thing to consider is restricted air flow. I think I remember reading a post where someone had a problem with this. If there isn't enough room under the bottom of your router, when mounted in the table, to allow enough air flow through the router there is a possability of the motor over-heating.


----------



## yetiatlarge (Dec 5, 2007)

I just got an aluminum 11x13 plate from Home hardware. It is branded as Samona but I have seen it elswhere as other brands.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi yetiatlarge

Is this the one you got for 60.oo bucks ?
http://www.bosstoolsupply.com/browseproducts/Samona---11--x-13--Universal-Router-Plate-Insert.HTML

=================


yetiatlarge said:


> I just got an aluminum 11x13 plate from Home hardware. It is branded as Samona but I have seen it elswhere as other brands.


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> NOTE the list price of 850.oo dollars but you can get it for 300.oo dollars,close out sale price ,because sommerfeld as an new one ... [snip] ...
> I should note,,,if I had 300.00 bucks just laying around I would buy one more just to have it, it's that good


Did you notice that the Industrio table has ONLY one review on Amazon (I thought that was surprising) and he absolutely hated it? Among other things, he called the fence "juvenile".

I believe you over the Amazon reviewer, out of familiarity if for no other reason, but it's a great example of how different people can look at the same thing and see two completely different things.

I've been reading up on router tables continuously and daily for over a month and I either need to make a purchase decision or forget about the whole thing for a while.

I won't ask you to "tell me what to buy", because how can you know what I need when don't -- but I bet you can guess better than I can!  

Here's what I've been leaning towards for the last week:

Oak Park "build your own router table with vacu-plate -- $183 w/shipping" (so I can fit the 15" tall Freud router underneath the table top resting on some base I construct -- the full oak park benchtop table with cabinet doesn't have a big enough space for the router)

The close-out Industrio $305 with shipping.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello I had the Bench Dog Contractor table. It was a very nice table and a great fence! But I found the table top to be too small for using my Gifkin jig and the Incra on so I bought the Oak Park top and built the cabinet per the instructions but did some customizing. I love that set up, wish I had done it a long time ago. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ladd

Yep I did notice that , all I can say the guy must be on drugs...  or to say he has not been using routers tables very long..I'm not to sure what he meant by "juvenile" ,, I can say I like it over all the router table tops I have and have used...I would give it 5 stars out of 5 stars...  and I wish I had some extra bucks I would get one more just because of the fence and the big base plate..............

Many neat things about the router top and fence , zero inserts plates in the fence, it will take on ANY router,has a swing fence with lock down plus the guide blocks on the side if some one wants to use them plus the tee track system and the fence can be used from the back side or the front side with just a click or two plus the snap in ring plates that are 3/8" thick, plus a real neat way to off set the out feed part of the fence..as you can see I'm sold on this top and fence it has all the items that a woodworking would need...

I can't put down the Oak-Park system but it is a very proprietary system that's to say once you have it setup you will want the other items they have for it...that's just real smart on their part..

The real key to the Oak-Park system is the top plate you don't need to make the cabinet the same size you can made it a bit taller ...for more room for the router you have but you will still need to remove the handles or turn the router to get it on the hole, that's not a big deal most of the time..


Good luck on your quest...


=========




Ladd said:


> Did you notice that the Industrio table has ONLY one review on Amazon (I thought that was surprising) and he absolutely hated it? Among other things, he called the fence "juvenile".
> 
> I believe you over the Amazon reviewer, out of familiarity if for no other reason, but it's a great example of how different people can look at the same thing and see two completely different things.
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> HI Ladd
> 
> Yep I did notice that , all I can say the guy must be on drugs...  or to say he has not been using routers tables very long..I'm not to sure what he meant by "juvenile" ,, I can say I like it over all the router table tops I have and have used...I would give it 5 stars out of 5 stars...  and I wish I had some extra bucks I would get one more just because of the fence and the big base plate..............
> 
> ...


Anyone that likes the full size Bench Dog set ups would most likely like the Sommerfield set up. The fences are nearly identical... down to the jointing and shimming bars. The table is nearly the same design as well. The big Bench Dog or the Summerfield would make me happy. Nice set ups! The Bench Dog Pro Top is top quality construction and the fence is awesome ... just too small of a work top for me... it's a heavy well built bench top. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Corey

You'er right It's almost the same, the base insert plate part is a bit smaller , Bench Dog is 8.250" x 11.750" and the Sommerfield is 11.750" x 14.750" made to take on the Big routers with the big handles in place...but I'm sure the Bench Dog can do that as well.


The Sommerfield has no slots in the top unlike the Bench Dog type that can weaken the top....the Sommerfield has a longer fence that hangs over the sides with clamp block that fit into some dado slots...on the bottom of the table top..

The shim setup is about the same on both ..

It look s like a great top as well....I didn't find a price on the Bench Dog setup but I'm sure it's about the same...

===========


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Corey, are you saying the Sommerfeld that BJ recommended has a smaller top than the Router Workshop table? According to the Amazon webpage, the Sommerfeld is 23 1/4 x 31 1/8 and the RW top is 16x30. Am I missing something?

thanks,
Doug


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are many solutions to your space requirements. Perhaps building your own table is the best solution? My first table was built from the plans in ShopNotes #1 and it offers many nice features. You can chose between an open stand or a cabinet, there are instructions for a nice split fence and even for making your own on board bit storage and knobs. The Oak Park build your own table kit includes plans that can be easily adjusted for more room under the table top. There is always the choice of using a cabinet or desk and creating your own masterpiece. Which ever way you chose, some guidelines to assist you are: the table top should be at a height about 6" below your elbow (either standing or sitting); a working surface of 30" x 16-18" lets you easily reach any area; dust collection through the table and above will reduce clean up time and keep you healthy. I look forward to seeing your solution.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Dang it, BJ. I think you have talked me into buying something I didn't really need. Sounded like such a good deal on the CMT table. I looked around and these tables were as much as $500 on other sites. You were talking about buying an extra one for $305, I just ordered one and the total was $259 plus a Dremel engraver. Might help you decide if you needed another one (like me). I don't have but three already.

This is a reply I made to another thread of LADD's.

"If you are wanting a tool just to save you $60 on the router table, order the Dremel 290-01 Engraver for $15.86 This is the cheapest tool that I have seen that will qualify you for the discount. I used it to get a Jessem router lift. The $16 you pay sure saves you some money and you still have the engraver to use. I think you have to order the engraver first, put it in your ordering cart and then put the router table in your cart, then checkout. I just checked and you also save $52 by using the "Free Super Savings shipping". This deal looks better and better."


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BlueGoose

hahahahahahaha I'm sorry hahahahaha,, I would like to but I'm out of room, I have 5 tables now ,,I thought I would get one because it's so good of a deal and once they are gone that's it ,,,  I ask Marc at sommerfeldtools and he said they are all gone..and I realy wanted the fence when I got one from Marc...but they sold out real quick on that one...
He didn't say any about Amazon...and I just ran on to them a week or two ago on Amazon and I said WOW...I got to have one more,,and I just still may do it..
259.oo is hard to pass up...and I do have a 25.oo gift card I could use it...
His new table does not come with the insert place and that's one of the things I like about the top..on the new setup you need to remove the top and then install a new router, but with the old type it's easy to just pop a new one in or a diff.type or any other tools that you bolted to a drop in plate.

As you can see I just may go and order one also, can't have to many...


==========


BlueGoose said:


> Dang it, BJ. I think you have talked me into buying something I didn't really need. Sounded like such a good deal on the CMT table. I looked around and these tables were as much as $500 on other sites. You were talking about buying an extra one for $305, I just ordered one and the total was $259 plus a Dremel engraver. Might help you decide if you needed another one (like me). I don't have but three already.
> 
> This is a reply I made to another thread of LADD's.
> 
> "If you are wanting a tool just to save you $60 on the router table, order the Dremel 290-01 Engraver for $15.86 This is the cheapest tool that I have seen that will qualify you for the discount. I used it to get a Jessem router lift. The $16 you pay sure saves you some money and you still have the engraver to use. I think you have to order the engraver first, put it in your ordering cart and then put the router table in your cart, then checkout. I just checked and you also save $52 by using the "Free Super Savings shipping". This deal looks better and better."


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BlueGoose, thanks for tip on the Dremel..


Updated post  I always try put my money where my mouth is 

Amzon items
Your items will arrive no later than December 24, 2007.

Items: $320.36
Shipping & Handling: $52.46
Super Saver Discount: -$52.46
Promotion Applied: -$60.90
Gift Card: -$25.00

Total Before Tax: $234.46
Estimated Tax:	$0.00
Order Total: $234.46

===========


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.woodpeck.com/aluminsert.html

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10270&filter=router plate


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

BJ, that is just one of those deals you can't turn down. Now you have six. Everybody needs 6 router tables  You couldn't buy just the fence for what you paid for the complete setup.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BlueGoose

Right On bud 

Cabinet,top and fence ,,now I need to pickup some inserts, I have 2 but I will need more I'm sure,,,I used one for something else but for the life of me I can't recall what it was for, some jig I'm sure..  looks like it will be in my shop sometime b/4 Xmax..so now I need to make some room ....I love to get new toys for Xmax... 

=========


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, as the instigator of this purchasing "virus", I feel I need to post an update. 

This all started when inquired about the large handle spread of my Freud 2200E router vs standard insert plate size. Bob mentioned the large plate used by the CMT table, I found out the table was discontinued but still available via Amazon, Bob said that was a fantastic price and it's too bad he couldn't possibly afford for one and didn't have space anyway, then several people got excited about the apparent fabulous deal this was and orders were placed. I was sorely tempted to also make an immediate purchase, despite not thinking a full-size table was best for my situation.

When Bob came back and reported that he simply couldn't pass up this deal and bought one also, that completely undermined any resolve I had to do what might be best for me instead of what I wanted -- and I placed my order this afternoon. It'll be a challenge stuffing it into the basement, but I'll console myself for getting what appears to be a good table and a fabulous fence. 

Curse you Red Baron!  

And, of course, thank you very much one and all for helping me make the decision to purchase what I'm sure will be a great tool.

I guess I'll need to mention this to my wife eventually ...

To get the accessory discount, I ended up purchasing the Bosch 1591EVSK barrel-handle jigsaw with the intention of mounting it to a plate for use in the table as a sort of mini band saw. I guess I'll have to make my own plate out of some material, as I don't believe official CMT plates are available anymore. Probably anything from MDF to phenolic will work; I just don't know. I assume the thinner the better (for maximum blade-above-the-table), as long as strength of material is sufficient.

I did note that the CMT pocket-hole jig setup WAS available on a plate specifically to fit this table, but I couldn't bring myself to spend the $150 to get that custom tool even though it probably won't be available anymore once I get to the point that I can use it and afford it.

BTW: Here's about the only discussion of this table I found on the Internet in all the (considerable) searching; text and photos of putting the table together, constructing some shelves for the interior, installing a Router Raizer, working the fence and more. I'm especially interested in how he hooked up a long cable to the router's collet lock so he could more easily change bits.

WoodShop Demos:
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/table-1.htm

Since several of the CMT Industrio tables were purchased here, and there's not much mention of them anywhere else (possibly because it appears to have been a very expensive table before the close out), this forum might now have the largest concentration of owners in one place. I look forward to sharing stories and tips about it's construction and customization and especially how to use the fence!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ladd, mounting your jig saw under the table is not a great idea. There is no easy way you can attach a guard that will prevent fingers from getting near the blade. You are better off clamping the wood to a bench and holding the saw in your hand. (It works very well this way) If you need a band saw there are 9 and 10" models available used for under $50 and under $100 new. It's much easier to type if all your fingers are intact.


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

Mike said:


> Ladd, mounting your jig saw under the table is not a great idea. There is no easy way you can attach a guard that will prevent fingers from getting near the blade.


I agree completely about the exposed blade being a hazard. How is that different from a band saw, however, with the blade being right there in front of you?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ladd

I'm glad you got one the way also,,,Pickup one or two of Marc's videos ,they will show you how to use the table and fence...I don't know if you can still get the old video ( router tables made easy) but if it is get that one ,Marc will show how to mount the router the easy way and how to put the fence together and how to use it.. 

He has some of the best woodworking videos I have seen...I have all of them and look at them all the time, they are that good..
To get the old video you may need to call the 800 mumber...he has 4 new ones out showing the new router table he has out..here's a link to the videos.
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/dept.asp?d=117

If you call ask for Marc ,if he is in he will chat with you, he is a real nice guy..
and will get the right video for you...

"Probably anything from MDF to phenolic will work" ,,,think cutting board made out of poly. many are 3/8" ,1/2" , 3/4" thick, just rabbit around the outside edge and put in a pocket on the botton side for the tool,, Kmart,Target,eBay for about 12.00 bucks the norm..

================


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Pickup one or two of Marc's videos ,they will show you how to use the table and fence...I don't know if you can still get the old video ( router tables made easy) but if it is get that one, Marc will show how to mount the router the easy way and how to put the fence together and how to use it.


Thanks for the tip. I just ordered the "Router Tables Made Easy" and "Cabinetmaking" DVDs (and the "Mini Raised Panel Jr. VHS Video" that was thrown in for free). 

The photo on the front of the "Tables" DVD looks like the table we all have just purchased. In the "notes" field of the order page I said I was purchasing the videos specifically to see the Industrio table and fence in action and to please let me know if I this is not the case. I'll report back if I hear anything.

It occurred to me immediately after finalizing the order that I don't recall the table purchased from Amazon coming with a starter pin for freehand work. Anyone notice if one is? The word "pin" doesn't get any hit on the Amazon page ...

If not, I'll call or email Sommerfeld's tomorrow and ask that one be added to my order.



bobj3 said:


> "Probably anything from MDF to phenolic will work" ,,,think cutting board made out of poly. many are 3/8" ,1/2" , 3/4" thick, just rabbit around the outside edge and put in a pocket on the botton side for the tool,, Kmart,Target,eBay for about 12.00 bucks the norm


An easy acquisition; thanks for the tip. I recall reading about a gentleman on eBay that sells large and thick sheets of the stuff; folks were using them on their router fences.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Any guesses on who will get their table first?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ladd

No starter pin BUT Marc made a bit guard that has two threaded pins that hold it to the table top and they can be used for the starter pin...I made my own out of some brass stock or you can pickup a Metric Allen head bolt and cut some of threads off and the head and have one quick and easy.

Just get a longer one and cut off some of the threads and the head off and with just a grind job you have one to used...

When you view the video you will see why Marc didn't put one in the setup..he has a new way of doing that job, it's a real safe way and it's so simple it will blow your mind..like doing arched door panels...they can be be just a bit hairy to do but not when you do it Marc's way...he is the only one that I know of that puts two sizes of bearing with his panel bits..to make it safe and easy to make them..

Your about to learn a new way of using the router table and the fence.
And you will say why didn't I think of that  


BlueGoose ask who will get the 1st one,, I don't know but I'm about 1500 miles from Amazon and they said it will ship on the 17th, so it should be here about on the 24th. of Dec.,I'm sure UPS will be working over time...to get all the boxes off the trucks b/4 Xmax...

UPDATE
Shipped via UPS (estimated arrival date: 18-December-2007).
Tracking number:

========


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

Bob you were correct about the current Sommerfield DVDs being directly associated with the new aluminum tops; I just got an email from Donna saying so. 

In my reply thanking her for her prompt reply I did ask if they had any information whatsoever left over from the time when they were selling this table (and perhaps I'll get some positive info back), but you would think that if they had left-over product to get rid of she would have mentioned it to me originally.

Ahh, well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ladd
Donna is nice but drop a dime and call Marc...she just takes the orders,,I found this out when I had a some errors with one or two of the router boxes,(plastic latch) ,and Marc took care of it in a heart beat, he said hold on and he went to the stock shelft and pulled two off and sent them out at no charge..the same day...

The horses mouth thing.. 

Let me know if you come up with zero and I will get you one 

=====






Ladd said:


> Bob you were correct about the current Sommerfield DVDs being directly associated with the new aluminum tops; I just got an email from Donna saying so.
> 
> In my reply thanking her for her prompt reply I did ask if they had any information whatsoever left over from the time when they were selling this table (and perhaps I'll get some positive info back), but you would think that if they had left-over product to get rid of she would have mentioned it to me originally.
> 
> Ahh, well.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

BJ, add me to your list. I placed an order last night on the internet for the DVD and just called Sommerfeld. Talked with a couple of different people (including Donna) and was told the same thing as Ladd. This DVD was for the new table and they did not have any DVD's for the old one. They cancelled my order.


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

FWIW: I asked Donna specifically and she confirmed that the photos of the DVD covers on the web site ARE of the "old" videos -- they haven't updated the web site yet.

That's why when I saw the orange table, I thought I would be getting the older video. Wrong.


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

To a Forum Moderator:

This discussion thread, titled "Insert Plate size and 11.5" handle spread; how to prevent problems" has evolved far afield of it's original idea.

May I suggest a moderator start a new discussion thread, titled "CMT Orange Industrio Router Table System from Amazon" (or somesuch) and moving (or at least copying) all the Industrio messages from here to there?

That way the messages in the discussion threads will match the titles and will make it easier for current and future readers to find the pertinent information.

Especially since there are going to be a LOT of CMT Router Table messages in the near future ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BlueGoose

PM me pls.

MARC SOMMERFELD DVD COLLECTION
From PeachTree Woodworking Atlanta,GA.
http://www.ptreeusa.com/about_us.htm
TELEPHONE- (888) 512-9069

Looks like the older Ver.
http://www.amazon.com/MARC-SOMMERFE...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1197591634&sr=1-1


============


BlueGoose said:


> BJ, add me to your list. I placed an order last night on the internet for the DVD and just called Sommerfeld. Talked with a couple of different people (including Donna) and was told the same thing as Ladd. This DVD was for the new table and they did not have any DVD's for the old one. They cancelled my order.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I think we should put some money on who will get theirs first.


I just checked Amazon on my order and three boxes should be delivered tomorrow Now this is what I call fast. I had the same email from Amazon saying it should be delivered the 24th but I think something went better than planned.


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

The Bosch jigsaw I ordered on Wednesday as the power tool to qualify for the $60 rebate on the table arrived today (Friday).

Not the table itself, but surely getting part of the order qualifies for some of the mystery money, no?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ladd

JIG SAW

I have one mounted upside down and it works great, I call it a poor man's band saw,,or no room for a band saw  with the new jig saw blades they have out now it's easy to cut just about anything, sometimes the project are just to big to do on the band saw and I just hate to clamp it to the work bench and then unclamp it and then clamp it again, with the jig saw unside down it's just like using the band saw plus the cut comes out nice and clean and sq. unlike using the jig free hand...I don't recall the last time I used a jig saw and the cut was true and sq., the blade just likes to bend over just a bit but when it's the table and I push the stock into the blade it comes out true...

I have a cabinet with a pull off top that I just flip over and mount the jig saw with 2 screws, I think ( Router Is My Name) also has one he drops in the router table hole...I think I recall that right, you can see it by clicking on his View Gallery..but he is all so a card (joker) , you will also see a hedge trimmer sticking out of the router table , hahahahahahaha just as a joke.. 


I have a switch and a outlet on the side of the cabinet and I just masking tape the switch down on the jig saw..then turn the VS on the jig saw to set the speed I need to use for the project//

the one I have mounted upside down ▼ garage sale item for 20.oo bucks.
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-6268-21-6-5-Amp-Handle/dp/B000EQAY6K/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1197661570&sr=1-8

==========




Ladd said:


> I agree completely about the exposed blade being a hazard. How is that different from a band saw, however, with the blade being right there in front of you?


----------

